# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Infeksionet seksualisht të transmetueshme.

## DI_ANA

Para disa ditësh u organizua seminari “Ditët e Sensibilizimit për Infeksionet Seksualisht të Transmetueshme (IST)” Sipas të dhënave të këtij seminari del se 20% e grave vuajnë nga chlamydia dhe 1% e tyre vuajnë nga sifilizi, gonorea, herpes genitalis etj. Sipas të dhënave të Institutit të Shëndetit Publik (ISHP), këto sëmundje në vendin tonë janë një problem në rritje pas viteve ’90, veçanërisht për adoleshentët.

Për këtë problem kaq të rëndësishëm, po sjell për lexuesit e këtyre faqeve disa konsiderata të përgjithshme lidhur me këto sëmundje.

1-Gratë janë më të prekshme se burrat prej IST

Kjo nuk do të thotë se gratë janë më të përdala seksualisht, por se gratë janë më të prekshme nga këto infeksione për arsye të anatomisë së tyre.

a-Infeksioni kalon më lehtë nga burrat tek gratë nga sa prej grave tek burrat.

b- Sëmundjet Seksualisht të Transmetueshme zbulohen më me vështirësi tek gratë.


2- Ka mbi 25 IST të ndryshme që njihen sot.

IST më të zakonshme janë Chlamydia, Gonorrhea, Hepatiti B, Herpesi gjenital, HIV/AIDS, Human Papilloma Virus (HPV), Siphilisi, morrat e pubisit dhe Trichomoniasis. Që nga viti 1980, listës së IST që njiheshin i u shtuan edhe më shumë se tetë IST që nuk njiheshin më parë. Midis këtyre tetë IST është edhe HIV/AIDS. Infeksionet Seksualisht të Transmetueshme shkaktohen nga viruset, bakteret dhe prej parazitëve.

3- IST mund të transmetohen edhe nëpërmjet seksit oral....

Ndryshe nga sa besojnë njerëzit, ju duhet të dini se edhe kur bëni seks oral, ju nuk luani seksualisht të sigurtë. E vërteta është se kush bën seks oral të pambrojtur, e fut veten në rrezik të lartë, veçanërisht për gonorrenë, syphilisin, herpesin dhe hepatitin B.

Gjithmonë kur bëni seks oral përdorni kondomin. Edhe kondomet femërore përdoren për të pakësuar rrezikun e IST. Këto lloj kondomesh mund të përdoren edhe kur bëni seks oral. ((Në një shkrim para disa muajve në “Shekulli” kam shkruar posaçërisht për rreziqet e seksit oral).

Me IST njerëzit infektohen kur bëjnë seks vaginal, anal ose oral. Këto infeksione kalojnë nga personi në person nëpërmjet spermës, lëngjeve vaginale dhe gjakut. Shkaktarët e disa IST mund të futen në trup edhe nëpërmjet prerjeve të vogla, ose gërvishtjeve në gojë, në gjenitale dhe në anus.

4. IST janë të trajtueshme, por nuk janë të gjitha të shërueshme ...

IST me shkak bakteret si chlamydia, Gonorrhea dhe syphylisi mund të kurohen. IST që shkaktohen nga viruset si hepatiti B, herpesi, HIV/AIDS dhe veruket gjenitale janë të pakurueshme, por ato mund të trajtohen. Të jetosh i infektuar me IST do të thotë që përveç shëndetit fizik të jetë prishur edhe shëndeti emocional. IST kanë një kosto të lartë edhe në marrëdhëniet romantike të çiftit.

Kush vuan nga një IST duhet t’i tregojë atij ose asaj me të cilin do të bëjë seks se është i sëmurë. Këtë duhet ta bëjë përpara se të kryejnë kontaktin seksual. I infektuari me një nga këto sëmundje duhet të jetë i drejtpërdrejtë, i hapur dhe i ndershëm. Ka disa vende në botë,që fshehjen e IST nga partneri seksual e konsiderojnë mësymje (offensë) kriminale dhe ky krim ndëshkohet me ligj! Është mirë që të rinjtë, sa herë që do të bëjnë seks me një partner të ri, të testohentë dy për IST.

5- Disa IST janë pa simptoma...

Për deri sa disa nga këto sëmundje nuk kanë shenja të dallueshme, askush nuk mund ta dijë se ai vetë ose partneri i tij seksual është i infektuar. Chlamydia, për shembull, është pa simptoma. Po kështu, duhen rreth dhjetë vjet ose më shumë, që një person i infektuar të zhvillojë shenjat e AIDS. Koha që i duhet një IST që të shfaqet varet nga lloj i sëmundjes.

Simptomat e IST shpesh ngjajnë me ato që shkaktohen nga infeksione të tjera jo seksuale. Është kjo arsyeja që IST ngatërrohen lehtësisht me infeksionet jo seksuale nga myku ose me infeksionet e tjera të traktit urinar.

Mbajeni mënd mirë këtë fakt: Edhe kur nuk janë shfaqur shenjat e IST që keni, ju jeni ngjitës për partnerin tuaj seksual.

Duke qenë se shumë IST janë pa shenja dhe personat e infektuar nuk mjekohen, është e vështirë të thuhet se sa njerëz infektohen me këto sëmundje çdo vit. Është kjo arsyeja që statistikat e dhëna për këto sëmundje janë shumë herë më pak nga realiteti.

6- Të infektuarit me IST që nuk mjekohen kanë pasoja serioze për shëndetin.

Gratë vuajnë më shpesh nga IST dhe ato kanë edhe komplikacione më serioze shëndetësore, nga sa kanë burrat e infektuar. Në kohën kur gratë vënë re shenjat e sëmundjes dhe shkojnë tek doktori, komplikacionet nga infeksionet e pamjekuara e kanë vënë në rrezik shëndetin e tyre.

IST mund të shkaktojnë sëmundjen inflamatore pelvike (PID), kancerin e qafës së mitrës dhe infertilitetin ose paaftësinë për të ngelur shtatzënë. Disa IST mund të kalohen nga nëna tek fëmija përpara, gjatë, ose pas lindjes. Gratë e infektuara me IST kur ngelen shtatzëna janë në rrezik të lartë për shtatzëni jashtë mitre, për dështime dhe lindje parakohe (premature). Por ka edhe më keq, syphilisi i pamjekuar mund ta çojë personin në vdekje.

7- Chlamydia është IST që raportohet më shumë

Siç theksohet në seminarin e para disa ditëve, 20% e grave në Shqipëri janë të infektuara me Chlamydia. Qendra për kontrollin e Sëmundjeve në Amerikë thotë se çdo vit ka 2,8 milion raste të reja me chlamydia. Shumica nuk diagnostikohen. Chlamydia infekton qafën e mitrës të shumicës së vajzave adoleshente që janë seksualisht aktive.Kjo zgjedhje e chlamydies për vajzat e reja, shpjegohet me faktin se qafa e mitrës tek adoleshentet pëson ndryshime anatomo-fiziologjike që lidhen me pubertetin dhe që favorizojnë zhvillimin e chlamydieve.

Shumica e grave me chlamydia nuk kanë shenja dhe nuk mjekohen. Por chlamydia e pa mjekuar shkakton Sëmundjen Infektive Pelvike ose PID, shtatzëni jashtë mitre dhe paaftësi për të ngjizur fëmijë (infertilitet). Kur zbulohet herët chlamydia mund të kurohet pa vështirësi me antibiotikë, sepse ajo është një infeksion bakterial.

8-Doktorët nuk e kanë bërë zakon që të kërkojnë në mënyrë rutine për IST tek pacientët e tyre.

Edhe në Amerikë sipas “The American Social Health Association”, vetëm 1/3 e doktorëve i ekzaminojnë pacientët për IST në mënyrë rutine. Kuptohet se si është zbulimi i këtyre sëmundjeve në kushtet e vendit tonë.

Mos mendoni se Pap-testi që kryen mjeku gjinekolog u jep grave një faturë shëndetësore të pastërt. Pap-testi vetëm zbulon ndryshimet në qelizat cervikale, por nuk tregon dhe nuk kontrollon për IST specifike. Ndërkaq, një Pap-test jo normal mund të tregojë se gruaja është e infektuar me Human Papilloma Virus (HPV), por duhet të bëhen analiza të tjera që të vërtetohet prania e virusit.

Kushdo që ka sjellje seksuale aktive bën mirë të kërkojë nga doktori të bëjë analiza për të zbuluar praninë e IST.

9-Kondomet nuk garantojnë 100% kundër IST.

Kondomet nuk janë plotësisht të sigurta. Por, përveç abstinencës (heqjes dorë vullnetarisht nga seksi), kondomet janë mbrojtja më e mirë kundër IST. Përdorni një kondom lateksi të ri, çdo herë që bëni seks oral, anal ose vaginal me një partner të ri, jashtë marrëdhënieve monogame.

10- Rreth 50% e grave seksualisht aktive infektohen Human Papilloma Virus (HPV), në një moment të jetës së tyre.

Njihen rreth 100 shtame të Human Papilloma Virusit (HPV). Nga këto vetëm rreth 30 shtame janë seksualisht të transmetueshme dhe vetëm rreth 10 shtame janë me “rrezik të madh” dhe çojnë në kancerin e qafës së mitrës. Shtamet me “rrezik të ulët” shkaktojnë lezët gjenitale.

Shumica e të infektuarve nuk e marrin vesh kurrë se janë të infektuar, nga që sistemi imun i eliminon vetiu format më pak agresive të HPV. Por, shtamet më agresive të HPV ngulen në organet gjenitale dhe shkaktojnë shumë probleme shëndetësore, siç është edhe kanceri cervikal. Për të zbuluar HPV ndihmon Pap-testi, kur ndryshimet prekanceroze në cerviks janë bërë të dukshme.

Në Qershor të vitit 2006, në Amerikë FDA aprovoi “Gardasil-in”,vaksinën për të mbrojtur gratë nga kanceri i qafës së mitrës. Vaksina duhet të bëhet përpara se vajza të jetë bërë seksualisht aktive, pra pa rënë në kontakt me HPV. Këshillohet ta bëjnë vajzat dhe gratë e moshës nga 9 vjeç deri 26 vjeç.

Gazeta Shekulli

----------


## alda09

shume e bukur kjo tema sidomos per ato femra e meshkuj qe i nenvleresojn kur kane shqetesime.dhe kete e bejne nga turpi per tu konsultuar me mjekun etj,por keto qjera s 'duhet te ekzistoj per askend sidomos ne keto dite sot qe jane thyer tabut dhe paragjykimet, duhet te sensibilizohemi jane semundje vdekjeprureseaq me teper kur ndodhin mardhenie sexuale te rastesishme ose me partner(e) te ndryshme.

----------


## DI_ANA

HIV-i dhe 273 proteinat celes te infektimit te tij.

HIV-i, virusi qe shkakton SIDE-n, eshte nje virus mjaft i thjeshte dhe ne te njejten kohe tmerresisht i komplikuar. Virusi permban vetem 9000 baza ARN-je, nje te njemilionten pjese te materialit gjenetik qe permbahet ne nje qelize njerezore , dhe vetem 9 gjene qe kodojne 15 proteina. Ky virus mund te sulmoje pa pushim qelizat imunitare derisa i gjithe sistemi te shkaterrohet, duke i hapur keshtu rrugen nje sere patologjish qe mund te jene edhe vdekjeprurese.
Per te shkaktuar deme ne sistemin imunitar, ky virus duhet te infektoje vazhdimisht qeliza te reja dhe te shumefishohet, dhe per kete proces ka nevoje per ndihmen e qelizave “pritese”.
Ne nje artikull te publikuar ne revisten online te “Science” Stephen Elledge dhe koleget e tij te Brigham and Women’s Hospital of Boston, kane zbuluar, fale nje teknike te sofistikuar, qe virusi perdor 273 proteina njerezore per te infektuar trupin, nga te cilat vetem 36 ishin te njohura me pare.
Keto proteina te njohura edhe si faktore varesie ndaj HIV-it, (HDF, Hiv dependencu factor) nga te cilat vetem 36 ishin te njohura me pare, jane proteinat qe i lejojne virusit te kryeje shume procese jetesore dhe ne te njejten kohe procese te rendesishme per infektimin e qelizave imunitare, si shkrirja e shtreses proteinike mbrojtese te qelizave dhe infektimi i materialit gjenetik te berthames.
Shume studiues jane dakord me faktin se faktoret e varesise, mund te jene nje drejtim ne te cilin do te punohet ne vitet ne vazhdim per trajtime farmakologjike kunder HIV-it. Per momentin, jane te disponueshme rreth 20 medikamente ne gjendje te izolojne enzimat celes te HIV-it. Para rreth nje muaji ne Shtetet e Bashkuara u aprovua edhe izoluesi i pare i proteinave qe sherbejne si faktore varesie HDF. Ky izolues bllokon nje receptore te quajtur CCR5 te perdorur nga virusi per te hyre ne qelize.
“Ky artikull, do te kthehet ne nje studim celes mbi HIV-in per gjithe dhjetevjecarin ne vazhdim, ose ndoshta edhe per me shume”, ka shpjeguar Robert Gallo, drejtuesi i Institutit te virologjise njerezore te Baltimores ne Maryland, dhe autor i disa prej studimeve te para qe lidhnin HIV-in me SIDE-n.

Burimet: Lescienze.it, Sciencemag.com

----------


## DI_ANA

Historia e virusit qe mund te na mbronte nga HIV

Rreth 4 milion vjet me pare, shimpanzete dhe primatet e tjere ishin te infektuar nga nje retrovirus te cilit stergjysherit tane ishin ne gjendje ti benin balle. Me kalimin e viteve ky retrovirus arriti te integrohej ne kodin gjenetik te shimpanzeve, duke e ndryshuar kete te fundit dhe duke u bere pjese e tij. Kerkuesit kane arritur te gjejne ne zinxhirin gjenetik te shimpanzeve ADN-ne e ketij virusi, te quajtur PtERV1, dhe kane verejtur se ai eshte ne gjendje tu beje balle disa retroviruseve te diteve te sotme, si ai i HIV-it, qe jane ne gjendje te infektojne trupin e njeriut.

Retroviruset jane te pajisur me ARN, qe i lejon te futin kopje te zinxhirit te tyre gjenetik ne ADN-ne e qelizes se infektuar. Keto fragmente transmetohen me pas nder breza, me evolimin e species. Mendohet se rreth 8% e gjithe zinxhirit tone gjenetik eshte i perbere nga retroviruse endogjene te futura ne ADN-ne njerezore gjate evolucionit.

Duke u nisur nga fragmente te PtERV1 te shperndara ne zinxhirin gjenetik te shimpanzese Mikael Emerman (Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Center, USA) dhe koleget e tij kane arritur te ndertojne ADN-ne e hershme te retrovirusit. Ata kane zbuluar se nje proteine njerezore e quajtur TRIM5-alpha, eshte ne gjendje te shkaterroje retrovirusin PtERV1 dhe te mbroje trupin njerezor nga ky i fundit, gje qe para disa miliona vitesh ka qene e domosdoshme per paraardhesit tane. Megjithate proteina ne fjale eshte e paafte te ofroje dhe nje mbrojtje ndaj HIV-1, gje qe e ben trupin tone lehtesisht te infektueshem nga ky virus.

Keto punime teper te rendesishme per te njohur me mire menyren e mbrojtjes te organizmit tone nga retroviruset jane botuar sot ne revisten Science.

Sipas: Science et Avenir

----------


## Apollyon

> Ndryshe nga sa besojnë njerëzit, ju duhet të dini se edhe kur bëni seks oral, ju nuk luani seksualisht të sigurtë. E vërteta është se kush bën seks oral të pambrojtur, e fut veten në rrezik të lartë, veçanërisht për gonorrenë, syphilisin, herpesin dhe hepatitin B.


Euuu kjo qenka e frikshme.

----------


## DI_ANA

Çka janë sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale?

Sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale janë sëmundje që ngjiten nga kontakti trupor gjatë marrëdhënieve seksuale. Këto shkaktohen nga viruset, bakteriet dhe parazitet. Këto poashtu njihen si Infektime ngjitëse seksuale apo me emrin e vjetër Sëmundje veneriane. Ekzistojnë 25 lloje të sëmundjeve ngjitëse seksuale. Këto të gjitha kanë të përbashkët ate që të gjitha ngjiten nga marrëdhëniet seksuale duke përfshirë seksin vagjinal, anal dhe oral. Sëmundjet e përmendura në këtë fletushkë nuk janë të gjitha sëmundjet ngjitëse që ekzistojnë mirëpo thjeshtë ato më të zakonshmet. Ne poashtu kemi informata për HIV.
Si mund të dini që keni sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale?

Çdonjeri që është seksualisht aktiv mund të jetë në rrezik prej sëmundjeve ngjitëse seksuale. Disa prej sëmundjeve mund të kenë simptome si shkarkesë nga organet gjenitale, dhëmbje kur urinojnë, ënjtje dhe inflamim në organe gjenitale. Shumë sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale si Klamidia nuk shfaq simptome. Për këtë shkak rekomendohet të bëni kontrollim për shëndet seksual, ti bëni analizat për sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale nëse mendoni se jeni në rrezik. Ndonjherë mund të kalojë kohë e gjatë deri me shfaqjen e simptomeve kështu që ju mund infektoni dikend gjatë kësaj kohe prandaj është e nevojshme ti bëni analizat dhe të merrni tretman. Nëse jeni në marrëdhënie me partner dhe është vërtetuar se keni sëmundje ngjitëse, kjo nuk do të thotë se ai/ajo ka patur marrëdhënie seksuale me dikend tjetër. Simptomet e sëmundjeve ngjitëse seksuale mund të shfaqen me muaj pasë infektimit.
Si mund ti parandaloni sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale?

Ju mund të evitoni rrezikun nga sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale gjatë marrëdhënieve seksuale të përdorni kondom dhe ju dhe partneri-ët tuaj të i bëni analizat. Sa më shumë partner që keni aq më shumë rrezik keni të infektoheni me sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale. Mënyrate e tjera që mund ta redukoni ju mund të përdorni mbrojtës për gojë dhe kondoma gjatë seksit oral, të i pastroni lodrat seksuale pas përdorimit, pastroni duart pasë seksit dhe të pastroni organet gjenitale rregullisht.
Pse është me rëndsi të dini se ju keni sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale?

Shumë prej sëmundjeve ngjitëse seksuale janë ngjitëse dhe mund të shkaktojnë dëmtime për një kohë të gjatë apo përherë, por edhe mund të shkaktojnë dëme në pjellshmëri nëse infektimi nuk trajtohet. Shumë prej sëmundjeve ngjitëse seksuale mund të infektojnë partnerin tuaj gjatë seksit dhe disa nga sëmundjet mund të barrten nga nëna në foshnjen e palindur. Sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale mund të ndihmojnë barrtjen e HIV.
Udhëzues për sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale?

Vagjinosis bakterial nuk është saktësisht sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale sepse nuk ngjitet gjatë marrëdhënieve seksuale. Megjithatë mund të keqësohet nga seksi dhe më shpesh shfaqet në femrat të cialt janë aktive seksualisht se ato që nuk kanë pasur marrëdhënie seksuale asnjëherë. Shkaktohet nga çregullimi i bakterive normale të shëndosha që gjinden në vaginë. Edhepse janë relativisht të padëmshme dhe kalojnë pa u dalluar ndonjherë mund të shkaktojnë erë të keqe. Përderisa nuk ka spjegim të qartë pse ky infektim ndodh sygjerohet se përmbajtja e spermës që është alkaline mund të jetë njëri nga shkaqet përshkak që mund të shkaktojë ngacmim me bakteriet e vaginës natyrale të cilat janë acidike. Përdorja e spirales mund te jete shkakëtare gjithashtu. Femra nuk mund të infektojë mashkullin me këtë infektim mirëpo është me rëndsi që infektimi të trajtohet sepse ndonjëhere infektimi Vaginosis bakterial kalon në tubat fallopiane dhe shkaktojë infektim më serioz. Infektimi për vaginosis bakterial shërohet me krem për vaginë apo antibiotik.

Balanitis shpesh referohet si simptom i infektimit por nuk do të thotë se është infeksion vetëvetiu. Saktësisht nuk është sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale, është pasojë e aktivitetit seksual. Ndodh vetëm te meshkujt dhe paraqitet si pezmatim në krye të penisit dhe ndodh më shpesh në meshkujt që nuk janë të bërë synet. Poashtu mund të shkaktohet nga mos higjiena, nga ngacmimi i kondomeve dhe kremave, nga përdorimi i tualetet me parfum dhe nga infeksionet mykotike. Mund të preventohet duke mos përdor disa nga tualteket dhe duke e pastruar lafshën e penisit. Mund të shërohet me krem për ta redukuar inflamimin dhe antibiotik nëse është e nevojshme.

Klamidia është njëra nga infeksionet bakteriale ngjitëse seksuale më të zakonshme. Nëse nuk shërohet mund të shkaktojë probleme serioze. Klamidia e infekton qafën e mitrës në femra. Por infektimi i uretërs, rektumit dhe syve mund të shkaktohet në femra dhe mashkuj. Simptomet e infeksionit mund të shfqen në çdo kohë. Shpesh ndodh që simptomet të shfaqen 1 deri në 3 javë pasë infektimit. Por simptomet mund të ndodh që mos të shfaqen për një kohë të gjatë. Mësoni më shumë për klamidia.

Morrat pubike janë parasite të vogla në form të gaforres që jetojnë në qime dhe pijnë gjakun. Kryesisht atë jetojnë në qimet pubike, mund të jetojnë në flokë, por mund të gjinden edhe nën sqjetulla, në trup, edhe në qimet e fytyrës si vetulla. Ato mund të jetojnë edhe jashtë trupit kështu që mund të gjinden në rroba, në shtrat dhe peshqir. Ju mund të keni morra dhe mos të jeni i vetëdishëm për këtë, por pasë 2 ose 3 javëve ju mund të përjetoni kruarje. Morrat zakonisht kalojnë në trup nga kontakti gjatë seksit me personin që është i infektuar por edhe nëse i ndani rrobat me dikend, peshqirët apo shtratin. Ende nuk ka mënyrë efektive për ta ndaluar infektimin por nëse jeni të infektuar atëherë ju mund të preventoni të tjerët të infektohen duke i larë rrobat dhe qaeshafat e shtratit me ujë të nxehtë. Krema të ndryshme mund të blehen në barnatore për ti mbytur morrat. Ruamja e qimeve pubike nuk do të thotë që i largon morrat.

Epididmitisi do të thotë inflamacion i epididmitisit, tuba që gjindet në krye të testiseve ku sperma qëndron. Epididmtisi nuk është gjithëmonë rezultat i sëmundjeve ngjitëse seksuale por zakonisht është nga prezenca e infektimeve si klamidia apo gonorea. Simptomet e infektimit janë ajësim dhe dhimbje në testiser dhe qeset e tyre. Mënyra më e mirë për të preventuar infektimin është duke përdor kondom gjatë seksit, sepse kondomi e preventon infektimin e klamidiës dhe gonoreas. Epididmitisi vetëvetiu nuk mund të ju ngjitet personave të tjerë mirëpo infeksionet e tjera që kanë shkaktuar epididmitis mund të ngjiten (Shikojeni pjesën për infektimet kllamidia dhe gonoria) Tretmani për këtë infeksion bëhet me antibiotik.

Herpesi gjenital shkaktohet nga virusi herpes simpleks. Virusi mund të infekton gojën, pjesët gjenitale, lëkurën përreth anusit dhe gishtat. Pasë fazës së parë të përhapjes së herpesit, virusi vendoset në fijëzat nervore ku qëndron pa u dalluar dhe nuk shkakton asnjë simptom. Simptomet e infektimit fillestar zakonisht ia fillojnë prej ditës 1 deri në 26 pasë infektimit dhe zgjasin 2-3 javë. Femrat dhe meshkujt mund të kenë një apo më shumë simptome që përfshinë kruakjen apo ndjesi shpimi gjilpërash në pjesët gjenitale apo pjesët anale. Flluska të mbushura me lëng mund të pëlcasin dhe lëjnë lëndime të vogla që shkaktojnë shumë dhimbje. Personat me infektim mund poashtu të kenë dhimbje gjatë urinimit nëse urina kalon në pjesët e lëndimit nga flluskat. Por edhe simptome sikurse kur personat vuajnë nga gripi si dhimbje koke, temeraturë, dhimbje të shpindës, gjendra të ajura. Mësoni më shumë për herpesin gjenital.

Lythat gjenital janë rritje të mishi të cilat mund të paraqiten çdokund në organet gjenitale të femrave dhe meshkujve. Ato shkaktohen nga virusi që quhet virus njerëzor papilloma. Lythat mund të rriten në organet gjenitale apo në pjesët tjera të trupit posaqërisht në duar. Pasë infektimit me lythat gjenital kalon 1 deri 3 muaj që lythat të paraqiten në organet gjenitale. Ju apo partneri juaj mund të dallojnë gunga të vogla të bardha apo ngjyrë roze apo më të mëdhaja në formë të karfiollit. Lythat mund të paraqiten në vulvë, penis në testise apo në anus. Ato mund të paraqiten në formë individuale apo në grup. Mund të shkaktojnë kruamje por zakonisht nuk shkaktojnë dhimbje. Shpesh nuk shkaktojnë simptome të tjera dhe mund të jetë vështirë të dallohen. Nëse femrat kanë lytha në qafë të mitrës kjo mund të shkaktojë gjakderdhje apo shumë rrallë shkakrkesë nga vagina me ngjyrë të pazakonshem. Mësoni më shumë për lythat gjenitale.

Gonorrea është infeksion bakterial. Ngjitet seksualisht dhe mund ta infektojë qafën e mitrës, uretërn, rektumin, anusin dhe fytin. Simptomet e infektimit mund të shfaqen në mes 1 deri 4 ditë pasë ekspozimit. Por ndonjherë është e mundshme të infektoheni dhe mos të kenë simptome. Infektimi është më e mundshme të dallohet në meshkuj se në femra. Mësoni më shumë për gonorrea.

Infektimi i zorrës mund të ngjitet gjatë seksit. Dy infeksionet më të zakonshme janë amoebisiasi dhe gjiardiasis. Këto janë infeksione bakteriale dhe kur të kalojnë në zorrë mund të shkaktojnë dhimbje në bark dhe jashtëqitje të shpeshtë. Infektimi i zorrës mund të ngjitet gjatë seksit me dikend që është i infektuar posaqërisht gjatë aktiviteteve që përfshinë kontaktin me feçe dhe seksi anal. Infeksioni mund të preventohet duke përdor kondoma, mbrojtës për gojë dhe dorëza lateks. Lodrat që përdoren gjatë seksit duhet të pastrohen pas përdorimit dhe duart të lahen pasë kontaktit me feçe. Ilaqet kurdër jashtëqitjes ndonjherë mjaftojë pët tretman të infektimit por edhe antibiotikët mund të përdoren.

Hepatiti shkakton inflamimin e mëlqisë. Ka disa lloje të hepatitit, më të zakonshmet janë hepatiti A,B dhe C. Këto tri lloje të virusit veprojnë ndryshe. Hepatiti mund të shkaktohet nga alkoholi dhe nga disa lloje të drogës por zakonisht infektimi ndodh nga infektimi viral. Mësoni më shumë për Hepatitin.

Molloskumi është sëmundje e lëkurës që shkaktohet nga virusi molloskum contagjiosum. Shfaqet në formë të gungave të vogla në lëkurë dhe mund të zgjat prej dy javëve deri në disa vite. Molloskumi shkakton gunga të vogla në formë të perlave në madhësi të qukave në kofshë, prapanicë, organe gjenitale dhe ndonjherë në fëtyrë. Ato ngjiten gjatë seksit dhe nga kontakti me lëkurë. Ngjitja mund të preventohet duke përdor kondoma dhe duke iu shmangur kontaktit me lëkurë dhe seksit me personin që është i infektuar përderisa shërohet. Në shumë raste ky lloj infektimi nuk ka nevojë për ilaqe sepse zdhuket me kohë. Megjithatë tretmanet si ngrimja e gungave apo mund të lyhen me një lloj kemikali.

Uretirisi i pa specifikuar është inflamim i uretresë në meshkuj. Ky inflamim mund të shkaktohet nga disa lloje të infekcioneve, por më zakonisht nga klamidia. Inflamimi mund të përjetohet me muaj edhe në disa raste me vite në marrëdhënie. Simptomet përfshijnë dhimbje dhe ndjenja të djegjes gjatë urinimit. Lloj lëngu i bardhë i vrenjëtur mund të shfaqet në krye të penisit posaqërisht dallohet në mëngjez. Ndjenja për të urinuar shpesh poashtu është njëra nga simptomet. Shpesh mund të jetë që nuk keni asnjë simptom por kjo nuk do të thotë që nuk mund të ia ngjitni infeksionin partnerit tuaj. Mësoni më shumë për Uterisin të pa specifikuar.

Zgjebet shkaktohet nga morrat parazite nën lëkurë dhe shkakton kruamje. Morrat janë shumë të vogla dhe nuk mund të shihen dhe shumë njerëz nuk janë të dijshëm që janë të infektuar. Infektimi mund të shkaktojë kruamje dhe mund të ia fillojë 2 deri në 6 javë pasë infektimit. Shenjat e infektimit mund të jenë si vija të kuqe nën lëkurë të duarve, prapanicës dhe organeve gjenitale. Mënyra më e zakonshme e infektimit është gjatë kontaktit seksual mirëpo është e mundshme që infektimi të ndodh me këmbimin e rrobave dhe peshqirëve me dikend që është i infektuar. Por kjo mënyrë nuk është shumë e zakonshme. Nuk ka mënyrë efektive ta ndaloni infektimin por nëse jeni i infektuar mënyra që mos ta infektoni dikend tjetër është duke i larë rrobat dhe qarshafat më ujë të nxehtë. Për ti mbytur këto morra është duke e lyer trupin me krem që mund ta bleni në barnatore.

Sifilisi nuk është infektim i zakonshëm në Britani të Madhe por është më shumë i zakonshëm në shtete të tjera. Është infeksion bakterial. Zakonisht ngjitet gjatë seksit por edhe mund të ngjitet në foshnje të palindura nga nënat shtatëzanë. Simptomet e sifilisit janë të njejta në meshkuj dhe femra. Janë vështirë të dallohen dhe mund të shfaqen 3 muaj pasë seksit me personin e infektuar. Sifilisi i ka disa faza, faza e parë dhe e dytë janë më infektuese. Mësoni më shumë për sifilisin.

Infeksioni mykotik është infeksion që shumohet e cila jeton në lëkurë dhe normalisht qëndron si baktrie jo dëmtuese. Por nëse shumohet mund të shkaktojë kruamje, ajësim, dhëmbje dhe shkarkesë në femra dhe meshkuj. Femrat mund të përjetojnë shkarkesë të bardhë të trashë dhe dhimbje gjatë urinimit. Meshkujt mund të përjetojnë shkarkesë të njejtë dhe kanë vështërsi në lafshin e penisit. Infeksini mykotik mund të ngjitet gjatë seksit me personin e infektuar por infektimi mund të ndodh nëse veshni rroba të ngushta nga nailoni apo goma. Infektimi mund të ndodh edhe nga disa lloje të antibiotikëve. Ndonjherë infektimi është i paqartë mirëpo ngjitja mund të preventohet duke përdor kondom gjatë seksit. Meshkujt duhet të e pastrojnë nën lafshin e penisit. Shërimi i infeksionit mykotik bëhet duke përdor tretman kundër kërpudhor. Infektimi mykotik mund të përsëritet, posaqërisht në femra.

Trikomanas vagjinosi shkaktohet nga parazitët që gjinden në vaginë dhe uretrën e meshkujve. Shpesh nuk ka simptome. Nëse simptomet janë prezent ato mund të jenë dhimbje gjatë urinimit dhe shkarkesë në meshkuj, dhimbje gjatë seksit dhe inflamim në vulvë të femrave. Ngjitja normalisht ndodh gjatë seksit oral, anal dhe vagjinal me personin e infektuar. Shërimi bëhet me antibiotik dhe infektimi nuk përsëritet.

Informatat në këtë fletushkë nuk jipen si zavendësim për këshilla profesionale mjekësore. Ju lutem konsultohuni me mjekë nëse keni ndonjë brengë për shëndetin tuaj.


Marre nga "Multikulti"

----------


## DI_ANA

Hepatiti bën pjesë në grupin e sëmundjeve virale që dëmtojnë mëlqinë. Llojet më të shpeshta të hepatitit janë hepatiti A, hepatiti B, dhe hepatiti C.

Gjithashtu ato dallojnë për nga mënyra e bartjes, intensitetit dhe pasojat që i shkaktojnë, të gjitha llojet e hepatiteve janë të rënda. Në veçanti, hepatiti B dhe C gjithashtu mund të kenë pasoja afatgjata duke përfshirë dëmtimin e përhershëm të mëlqisë, kancerin e saj dhe vdekjen.

Hepatiti C

Hepatiti C quhet shpesh “sëmundje e heshtur epidemike”. Virusi mund të jetojë në organizëm pa ndonjë simptom të dukshëm me dekada të tëra, gjersa është duke e sulmuar mëlqinë. Pasojat afatgjata të hepatitit C mund të shkaktojnë sëmundje të mëlqisë, kancer të mëlqisë dhe vdekjen.

Pasiqë bartja e hepatitit C nuk është kuptuar plotësisht, duket se shumica e rasteve iu referohet transfuzioneve të gjakut ose transplantimit të organeve para vitit 1992, kur është zhvilluar testi i ekzaminimit të virusit, ose përdorimit të gjilpërave të infektuara të përdorura për drogat e palejuara.

Ekzistojnë disa dëshmi që tregojnë se hepatiti C mund të shpërndahet përmes përdorimit të “plumbave” të përbashkëta për marrjen e drogave dhe përmes kontakteve seksuale. Hepatiti C nuk ka shërim dhe nuk ekziston vaksina kundër saj.

Në qoftë se i takoni grupit të rrezikuar (transfuzioni i gjakut ose transplantimi i organeve para vitit 1992, përdorimi i përbashkët i gjilpërave për marrjen e drogave) mund ta bëni testin për këtë virus.

Ekzistojnë ndryshime në mënyrën e të jetuarit që iu sugjerohen njerëzve që e kanë hepatitin C për ta zvogëluar dëmtimin e mëlqisë, pastaj tretmanet për kontrollimin e rrjedhës së sëmundjes dhe të pasojave të saj.



Hepatiti A

Simptomat e hepatitit A përfshijnë dhembjet e barkut, ethet, lodhjen ose molisjen, humbjen e apetitit, ndjenjën e vjelljes (nauzeja), zverdhjen dhe urinën e errët. Këto simptoma mund të zgjasin deri në pesë javë, gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe humben aftësitë për punë ose kryerje të detyrave të përditshme.

Hepatiti A nuk ka shërim, gjithashtu regjimi i shtratit dhe dietat, mund t’i lehtësojnë disa prej simptomave. Efektet afatgjata mund të zgjasin prej gjashtë muaj deri në një vit. Hepatiti A shumë rrallë e shkakton vdekjen, por 20% të rasteve të hepatitit A kërkohen të hospitalizohen.

Duke gëlltitur feces, qoftë edhe në sasi mikroskopike. Infeksioni ndodh më së shpeshti gjatë kontakteve seksuale ose gjatë udhëtimit në vendet ku hepatiti A është sëmundje endemike.

Në marrëdhëniet seksuale mes meshkujve, hepatiti A mund të shpërndahet përmes kontaktit direkt oral-anal ose kontaktit me gishtërinj, lodra seksi ose kondomave që kanë qenë brenda ose afër anusit të partnerit të infektuar.

Shkalla e rritur e infektimit me hepatit A në mesin e gejëve dhe të biseksualëve është raportuar në shumë qytete të mëdha dhe nga shumë mjekë me numër të madh të pacientëve gejë dhe biseksualë.

Sikurse edhe te të gjitha sëmundjet tjera venerike, sa më të madh që një person e ka numrin e partnerëve seksual aq më të madh e ka edhe rrezikun për infektim me hepatitin A.

Mënyra më e mirë për t’u mbrojtur nga hepatiti A është vaksinimi. Mënyrë tjetër për t’u mbrojtur është shmangia e anilingusit (lëpirjes së anusit) dhe të kontakteve tjera orale dhe anale. Përderisa përdorimi i kondomit është qenësor në parandalimin e përhapjes së virusit HIV, hepatitit B dhe të sëmundjeve tjera venerike, kondomi nuk e parandalon shpërndarjen e hepatitit A.

Hepatiti B

Simptomat e hepatitit B përfshijnë dhembjet e barkut, ethet, lodhjen ose molisjen, humbjen e apetitit, ndjenjën për të vjellur (nauzeja), zverdhjen dhe urinën e errët. Simptomat akute mund të zgjasin disa muaj, gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe humben aftësitë për punë ose kryerje të detyrave të përditshme.

Hepatiti B nuk ka shërim, gjithashtu regjimi i shtratit dhe dietat mund t’i lehtësojnë disa prej simptomave. Efektet afatgjata mund të zgjasin prej gjashtë muaj deri në një vit, gjatë kësaj periudhe nuk duhet të konsumohen pijet alkoolike.

10% të rasteve të hepatitit B mund të shndërrohen në sëmundje kronike. Personi me hepatitin B mund të jetë bartës duke infektuar të tjerët edhe kur nuk ka simptoma.

Hepatiti B kronik mundet gjithashtu të shkaktojë dëmtimin e përhershëm të mëlqisë, kancerin e mëlqisë dhe vdekjen.

Hepatiti B bartet përmes lëngjeve trupore siç janë gjaku,sperma, pështyma dhe sekretet vaginale. Virusi i Hepatitit B është 100 herë më i koncentruar në gjak sesa virusi HIV, që e bën atë shumë më të lehtë të përhapet.

Hepatiti B mund të shpërndahet përmes seksit anal ose oral, përdorimit të gjilpërave të përbashkëta ose përmes veglave të pasterilizuara për tatuazha dhe shpimeve për vendosjen e vathëve.

Shkalla e rritur e infektimit me hepatitin B në mesin e gejëve dhe biseksualëve është raportuar në shumë qytete të mëdha dhe nga shumë mjekë me numër të madh të pacientëve gejë dhe biseksualë.

Sikurse edhe te të gjitha sëmundjet tjera venerike, sa më të madh që një person e ka numrin e partnerëve seksual aq më të madh e ka edhe rrezikun për infektim me hepatitin B.

Mënyra më e mirë për ta mbrojtur veten nga hepatiti B është vaksinimi.

Mënyrat tjera të mbrojtes janë përdorimi i kondomit për seks anal ose oral dhe shmangia e përdorimit të gjilpërave të përbashkëta nëse jeni përdorues i drogave.

"Shkenca dhe jeta"

----------


## DI_ANA

Arme te reja ne luften kunder Sidas!

Konferenca e 47 vjetore e mbajtur ne Cikago (Illinois), ka ekspozuar metoda te reja ne luften kunder sidas, dhe mbi te gjitha ne parandalimin e saj. Kesaj rradhe kerkuesit jane perqendruar ne parandalimin e infeksionit nga virusi HIV, duke organizuar mbrojtjen e organizmit ne nivelin qelizor. Shkencetaret kane perqendruar studimet e tyre mbi receptorin CCR5, , i cili perdoret nga virusi mbi siperfaqen e qelizave limfocite, per tu fiksuar dhe per tu futur ne brendesi te tyre. Te ndalosh kete proces do te thote ta kthesh HIV ne te pademshem.

Klase e re anti-retrovirusesh.
Per te ndaluar kete proces nje klase e re anti-retrovirusesh eshte ne qender te punimeve, dhe shume studime mbi kete teme jane paraqitur ne konference. Pfizer eshte nje nga laboratoret me te avancuar ne kete drejtim. Sipas doktorit Jacob Lalezari, drejtor i Quest Clinical Research dhe profesor mjekesie ne universitetin e Kalifornise ne San Francisko, eksperimente te kryera ngjallin shpresa te medha ne veprimin e kesaj molekule ne luften per parandalimin e Sidas. Perqindja e pacienteve qe iu nenshtruan kesaj terapie dhe tek te cilet shenjat e virusit ishin zhdukur eshte tre here me e larte se ajo e pacienteve te nenshtruar nje terapie tradicionale.

"Blogshkenca"

----------


## DI_ANA

Gjenden agjente antiHIV ne gjak!

Perpjekjet per te gjetur nje zgjidhje perfundimtare ne luften kunder Sides nuk rreshtin se avancuari. Pas zbulimit te retrovirusit qe mbron shimpanzete nga HIV, nje zbulim akome dhe me i rendesishem eshte bere.

Nje ekip nga instituti i virologjise te Ulm-it (Gjermani) ka ekzaminuar rreth 1 milion substanca te ndodhura ne gjakun e njeriut, para se te izolonte nje peptid, i quajtur VIRIP, qe eshte ne gjendje te ndaloje virusin e sida-s te hyje ne qelizat qe do te infektoje. Kjo substance eshte ne gjendje te bllokoje ne menyre efikase HIV-1, madje edhe shtresat me rezistente ndaj antiretroviruseve. Si? Peptidi lidhet me nje proteine qe ndodhet ne siperfaqe te virusit, gp41-n, qe perdoret per futjen e virusit ne qeliza, duke e ndryshuar ate dhe duke bere te pamundur futjen e virusit ne qelize. Kjo proteine eshte nje nga pjeset e rralla te virusit qe nuk ndryshojne ne vazhdimesi strukturen e tyre. Modifikime te vogla ne strukturen e VIRIP shumefishojne aksionin e tij, duke e bere akoma me te efektshem.

Nje zbulim mjaft i rendesishem qe mund te kthehet nje dite ne nje arme terapeutike!

Sipas: Science&Vie
"Blogshkenca"

----------


## IL__SANTO

Pupupupupupupupu me gjithe keto gjera DI_ANA na fute friken.
Ska me mardhenie per 1 Muaj.   :perqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

Simptomet, tretmanet dhe faktet e Gonorrës, Klamidia dhe Sifilisit
Gonorrhoea, Chlamydia and Syphilis Symptoms, treatment and facts

Shume informata në këtë fletushkë janë informata që mund të aplikohen në përgjithësi dhe nuk janë për ndonjë shtet të posaqëm. Megjithatë pjesët e veçanta si ‘Ku mund të gjeni ndihmë’, ‘Tretmanet’ dhe ‘Analizat’ janë posaqërisht për Britani të Madhe.
Gonorrea

Gonorrea është infeksion bakterial. Përcjellet në mes të marrëdhënieve seksuale dhe mund ta infektojë qafën e mitrës, uretrën, rektumin, anusin dhe fytin.
Shenjat dhe simptomet

Simptomet e infeksionit mund të shfaqen çdo kohë ndërmjet 1 dhe 14 ditë pas infektimit. Është e mundshme që të infektoheni me gonorre dhe mos të përjetoni asnjë simptom. Zakonisht meshkujt mund të i dallojnë simptomet më shpesh se femrat.
Femrat

Simptomet e gonorresë mund të përfshijnë:

    * ndryshim në lengjet vaginale. Lëngjet mund të shtohen me ngjyrë të verdhë apo të gjelbër dhe me erë të sertë.
    * dhimbje dhe djegësim gjatë urinimit
    * iritim dhe/apo shkarkesë nga anusi.

Meshkujt

Simptomet mund të përfshijnë:

    * lëng i bardhë apo i verdhë nga penisi
    * iritim dhe/apo shkarkesë nga anusi
    * inflamim të testiseve dhe prostatës

Si barrtet gonorrea

    * nga seksi dëpërtues (kur penisi hyn në vaginë, gojë, apo anus) dhe më rallë nga:
    * kur personi e përdor gojën dhe gjuhën për të stimuluar anusin e një personi tjetër
    * duke i futur gishtat e infektuar në vaginë, gojë, anus dhe pastaj duke e prekur vetën pa i larë duart.

Ku mund të gjeni ndihmë

    * Në klinikën seksuale lokale nga Shërbimet Shëndetsore Kombëtare (NHS). Në Britani të Madhe ju mund ti gjeni hollësirat për klinikën tuaj të afërt në librin e adresave (phone book) nën pjesën për mejkësi gjenito urinare (GUM) për sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale (STD) apo për sëmundje veneriale (VD). Apo ju mund të telefononi spitalin tuaj lokal dhe kërkoni informata për klinikë speciale. Në këtë fletushë nën pjesën ‘ndihmë dhe këshilla’ ku mund të gjeni uebfaqe me informata për klinikat më të afërta.

Ju mund të merrni tretmane, këshilla falas dhe në mirëbesim. Mund të shkoni në çfardo klinike çdokund në shtet. Ju nuk keni nevojë të shkoni në klinikën lokale dhe nuk ka nevojë të referoheni nga mjeku juaj i përgjithshëm. Klinikat seksuale që nuk janë nga Shërbimet Shëndetsore Kombëtare (NHS) ndonjëherë ndodh që nuk mund të ofrojnë shërbime të plota të cilat janë në dispozicion nga klinikat seksuale nga Shërbimet Shëndetsore Kombëtare NHS.

    * nga mjeku juaj i përgjithshëm (GP)
    * Nëse jetoni në Britani të Madhe vizitoni uebfaqen www.playingsafely.co.uk për informata të klinikave.
    * Nëse jetoni në Shtete të Bashkuara të Amerikës vizitoni http:/herpes-coldsores.com/support/std clinic us.htm në këtë uebfaqe ju mund të gjeni hollësira për klinikat në Australi, Zeland të Re, Porto Riko dhe Indi.

Analizat për Gonorre

    * Një egzaminim nga mjeku apo infermjerja bëhet në organet gjenitale.
    * Disa mostra merren duke përdor pambuk në pjesët të cilat mund të jenë të infektuara si qafa e mitrës, uretra, anusi dhe fyti.
    * Femrat egzaminohen brenda në pelvik.
    * Urina duhet të jipet

Asnjëra nga këto analiza nuk shkaktojnë dhimbje mirëpo ndonjherë mund të jenë të pa këndshme.

Nëse ju keni pasur marrëdhënie seksuale anale është me rëndsi të i tregoni mjekut kështu që ata ta marrin edhe mostrën nga rektumi. Poahtu i tregoni mjekut nëse keni pasur seks oral.

Ju mund ti bëni analizat menjherë pasi që mendoni keni qenë në kontakt me gonorre.
Diagnoza dhe tretmani

Mostrat e marra gjatë egzaminimit shikohen nën mikroskop për të kontrolluar infektimin e gonorresë. Në disa klinika ju mund ta merrni rezultatin menjëherë. Mostra e dytë dërgohet në laborator për analizë, rezultati i të cilës kthehet pas një jave. Tretmani është i lehtë por i domosdoshëm.Ju ofrohet antibiotik në tableta, antibiotik i lëngshëm apo injeksion. Është me rëndsi ta kompletoni tretmanin.

Nëse jeni alergjik në antibiotik apo nëse ka shansa që jeni shtatëzënë është me rëndsi të i tregoni mjekut.

Nëse ju jeni të infektuar me gonorre mund të kërkohet nga ju që të takoheni me këshillëtar shëndetsor i cili/a do të spjegojë për infektim dhe përgjigjet pytjeve tuaja. Këshillëtarët shëndetsor do të ju pyes edhe për partnerin-ët tuaj kështu që edhe ata të i bëjnë analizat dhe të marrin tretman nëse është e nevojshme.

Ju nuk duhet të i shmangeni marrëdhënieve seksuale penetrative derisa të ktheheni në klinikë dhe mjeku ju tregon se ju jeni shëruar nga infektimi. Mjeku apo këshillëtari shëndetsor do të ju tregojë cilat aktivitete seksuale janë të sigurta gjatë pritjes për rezultat.
Vizita e dytë

Pasi që e kompletoni tretmanin për gonorre ju duhet ta vizitoni klinikën apo mjekun tuaj të përgjithshëm (GP) përsëri për kontrollim.

Disa lloje të gonorresë janë rezistues në disa antibiotik, posaqërisht nëse jeni infektuar në shtete të tjera. Analiza të mëtutjeshme do të bëhen për tu siguruar që infeksioni është larguar. Nëse infeksioni ende qëndron atëherë do të ju ipen një lloj tjetër antibiotikësh.
Komplikimet
Femrat

Nëse infeksioni nuk trajtohet gonorrea mund të zhvillohet në sëmundje inflamuese të pelvikut. Kjo është inflamim i tubave fallopiane e cila mund të shkaktojë ethe, dhimbje në pjesën e poshtme të barkut dhe dhimbje të shpindës. Ju mund të keni dhimbje gjatë marrëdhënieve seksuale. Inflamimi i pelvikut mund të shkaktojë probleme me pjellshmëri apo shtatëzani jashtë mitrës.

Nëse jeni shtatëzanë dhe jeni të infektuar me gonorre kur fëmija lind ju mund ta barrtni infektimim në foshnje. Poashtu foshnja juaj mund të lind me infeksion të syve. Kjo duhet të trajtohet me antibiotik sepse mund të shkaktojë verbërsi. Nëse jeni të infektuar me gonorre gjatë shtatëzanisë rekomadohet që të trajtoheni para lindjes së foshnjes.
Meshkujt

Gonorrea mund të shkaktojë inflamim të testiseve dhe prostatës e cila shkakton dhimbje. Pa tretman mund të zhvillohet ngushtim i urtetës apo absesi.

Pasi që gonorrea shërohet me sukses nuk lajmërohet përsëri vetëm nëse infektoheni prapë.

Mos harroni pas tretmanit përdorimi i kondomave gjatë seksit e redukon rrezikun apo barrtjen e infektimeve seksuale.
Klamidia

Klamidia është njëra nga infektimet bakteriale të barrtura seksualisht që trajtohet më së shpeshti. Mund të shkaktojë probleme serioze më vonë nëse nuk shërohet. Klamidia e infekton qafën e mitrës në femra. Urtera, rektumi dhe sytë në të dy gjinitë mund të infektohen. Në disa raste klamidia mund të jetojë në pjesë të tjera të trupit si fyt, mëlqi dhe mushkëri.
Shenjat dhe simptomet
Femrat

Simptomet e infeksionit mund të shfaqen çdokohë. Shpesh kjo ndodh gjatë 1 deri në 3 javë pasë infektimit. Megjthatë mund të ndodh që simptomet mos të lajmrohen për një kohë të gjatë. Shumica e femrave që janë të infektuara me klamidia nuk kanë asnjë simptom. Por simptomet e mundshme janë:

    * rritja e lëngjeve vaginale – që shkaktohet nga inflamimi i qafës së mitrës
    * dhëmbje gjatë urinimit dhe shpeshtim i urinimit
    * dhëmbje në pjesën e poshtme të barkut
    * dhëmbje gjatë seksit
    * perioda menstruale të parregullta
    * ajësim me dhimbje dhe iritim në sy (nëse sytë infektohen)

Meshkujt

Simptomet e infeksionit mund të shfaqen çdokohë. Shpesh kjo ndodh gjatë 1 deri në 3 javë pasë infektimit. Megjthatë mund të ndodh që simptomet mos të lajmrohen për një kohë të gjatë. Simptomet lajmrohen më shpesh në meshkuj se në femra. Megjithatë edhe te meshkujt mund që të mos ketë simptome. Simptomet e mundshme janë:

    * shkarkesë që rrjedh nga penisi me ngjyrë të bardhë të vrenjtur dhe i lëngshëm dhe lenë shenja në brekë
    * dhimbje dhe djegësim gjatë urinimit
    * ajësim me dhëmbje dhe iritim në sy (nëse sytë janë të infektuar) Klamidia në rektum rrallë shkakton simptome.

Si barrtet klamidia

Klamidia mund të barrtet duke:

    * marrëdhënie seksuale me dikend që është i infektuar
    * nëna shtatëzanë në foshnje të palindur
    * ndonjherë duke e barrtur infektimin në gishta nga organet gjenitale në sy.

Ku mund të gjeni ndihmë

    * Në klinikën seksuale lokale nga Shërbimet Shëndetsore Kombëtare (NHS). Në Britani të Madhe ju mund ti gjeni hollësirat për klinikën tuaj të afërt në librin e adresave (phone book) nën pjesën për mejkësi gjenito urinare (GUM) për sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale (STD) apo për sëmundje veneriale (VD). Apo ju mund të telefononi spitalin tuaj lokal dhe kërkoni informata për klinikë speciale. Në këtë fletushë nën pjesën ‘ndihmë dhe këshilla’ ku mund të gjeni uebfaqe me informata për klinikat më të afërta.

Ju mund të merrni tretmane, këshilla falas dhe në mirëbesim. Ju mund të shkoni në çfardo klinike çdokund në shtet. Ju nuk keni nevojë të shkoni në klinikën lokale dhe nuk ka nevojë të keni referoheni nga mjeku juaj i përgjithshëm. Klinikat seksuale që nuk janë nga Shërbimet Shëndetsore Kombëtare (NHS) ndonjherë ndodh që nuk mund të ofrojnë shërbime të plota të cialt janë në dispozicion nga klinikat seksuale nga Shërbimet Shëndetsore Kombëtare NHS.

    * nga mjeku juaj i përgjithshëm (GP)
    * Nëse jetoni në Britani të Madhe vizitoni uebfaqen www.playingsafely.co.uk për informata të klinikave.
    * Nëse jetoni në Shtete të Bashkuara të Amerikës vizitoni http:/herpes-coldsores.com/support/std clinic us.htm në këtë uebfaqe ju mund të gjeni hollësira për klinikat në Australi, Zeland të Re, Porto Riko dhe Indi.

Analizat për Klamidia

    * Një egzaminim nga mjeku apo infermjerja bëhet në organet gjenitale.
    * Disa mostra merren duke përdor pambuk në pjesët të cilat mund të jenë të infektuara si qafa e mitrës, uretra, anusi dhe fyti.
    * Femrat egzaminohen brenda në pelvik.
    * Meshkujve ju bëhet egzaminim i jashtëm i testiseve për ti kontrolluar a janë të shëndosha
    * Urina duhet të jipet

Asnjëra nga këto analiza nuk shkaktojnë dhimbje mirëpo ndonjherë mund të jenë të pa këndshme.

Rezultati për klamidia mund të tregohet pasë disa ditëve të kontaktit me infektim shpesh para se të keni ndonjë simptom.
Dignoza dhe tretmani

Mostrat e marra gjatë egzaminimit dërgohen në laborator për testim dhe rezultati vjen pasë një jave.

Tretmani për klamidia është i thjeshtë dhe efektive pasi që ju jipet diagnoza. Ju duhet të merrni antibiotik. Është me rëndsi ta kompletoni tretmanin. Nëse për ndonjë arsye i ndërpreni antibiotikët është e nevojshme të ia filloni ta kompletoni një tretman tjetër antibiotikëve.

Nëse jeni alergjik në antibiotik apo nëse ka shansa që jeni shtatëzënë është me rëndsi të i tregoni mjekut.

Nëse ju jeni të infektuar me klamidia mund të kërkohet nga ju që të takoheni me këshillëtar shëndetsor i cili/a do të spjegojë për infektim dhe përgjigjet pytjeve tuaja. Këshillëtarët shëndetsor do të ju pyes edhe për partnerin-ët tuaj kështu që edhe ata të i bëjnë analizat dhe të marrin tretman nëse është e nevojshme.

Ju nuk duhet të i shmangeni marrëdhënieve seksuale penetrative përderisa të ktheheni në klinikë dhe mjeku ju tregon që ju jeni shëruar nga infektimi. Mjeku apo këshillëtari shëndetsor do të ju tregojë cilat aktivitete seksuale janë të sigurta gjatë pritjes për rezultat.
Vizita e dytë

Është me rëndësi ta vizitoni klinikën prapë pasi që e keni kompletuar tretmanin për tu siguruar që jeni mirë dhe nuk keni infeksione të tjera.
Komplikimet
Femrat

    * Nëse infeksioni nuk trajtohet klamidia mund të zhvillohet në sëmundje inflamuese të pelvikut. Kjo është inflamim i tubave fallopiane e cila mund të shkaktojë ethe, dhimbje në pjesën e poshtme të barkut dhe dhimbje të shpindës. Ju mund të keni dhimbje gjatë marrëdhënieve seksuale. Shumica e problemeve me pjellshmëri ndodhin për shkak të infektimit me klamidia.
    * Inflamimi i pelvikut mund të shkaktojë probleme me pjellshmëri apo shtatëzani jashtë mitrës apo lindje para kohës. Klamidia mund të barrtet te foshnja dhe foshnja juaj mund të lind me infeksion të syve dhe mushkërive. Klamidia mund të trajtohet pa ndonjë rrezik gjatë shtatëzanisë.
    * Klamidia mund të kalojë në dhimbje kronike në pelvik.

Meshkujt

    * sindromi reiters është rezultat i infektimit klamidia. Shkakton inflamimin e syve dhe nyjeve dhe ndonjherë shkakton skuqje në thembra të këmbëve dhe organe gjenitale.
    * Inflamimi i apendicitit mund të shkaktohet nga klamidia.

Mos harroni pas tretmanit përdorimi i kondomave gjatë seksit e redukon rrezikun apo barrtjen e infektimeve seksuale.
Sifilisi

Sifilisi nuk është infektim i zakonshëm në Britani të Madhe por është më shumë i zakonshëm në shtete të tjera. Është infeksion bakterial. Zakonisht ngjitet gjatë seksit por edhe mund të ngjitet në foshnje të palindura nga nënat shtatëzanë.
Shenjat dhe simptomet

Simptomet e sifilisit janë të njejta në meshkuj dhe femra. Janë vështirë të dallohen dhe mund të shfaqen 3 muaj pasë seksit me personin e infektuar. Sifilisi i ka disa faza, faza e parë dhe e dytë janë më infektuese.
Faza e parë

Një apo më shumë pezmatime lajmrohen në vendin ku bakteria e sifilisit ka hyrë në trup. Mesatarisht kjo ndodh pasë 21 ditëve. Është e mundshme që ju mos të i dalloni ato.

Pezmatimi mund të ndodh çdokund në trup por kryesisht në:

    * në vulvë (buzët e vaginës), klitoris dhe përreth hapjes së uretrës (kanali urinor)
    * në qafë të mitrës në femra dhe penis dhe lushkë në meshkuj
    * përreth anusit dhe gojës (në meshkuj dhe femra) pezmatimi është shumë infektiv dhe mund të kalojë 2 deri 6 javë për tu shëruar.

Faza e dytë

Nëse infektimi nuk trajtohet faza e dytë ndodh 3 deri 6 javë pasë lajmërimit të pezmatimit. Simptomet përfshijnë:

    * skuqje pa kruarje që e mbulon plotësisht trupin apo në pjesë pjesë
    * duken si rritje në lytha të rrafshta në vulvë të femrave dhe përreth anusit në të dy gjinitë
    * me simptome si të gripit, lodhje, humbje e oreksit të shoqëruara me gjendra të ajura (kjo mund të zgjat me javë apo muaj)
    * arna të bardha në gjuhë apo pjesën e lartë të gojës
    * humbje të flokëve vende-vende Kur këto simptome lajmërohen, sifilisi është shumë infektiv dhe mund të barrtet seksualisht te partneri.

Tretmani në çdo kohë gjatë këtyre dy periudhave të sifilisit mund ta shërojë infektimin.
Faza jo aktive

Faza jo aktive flet për prezencën e sililisit të patrajtuar. Mund të ndodh që ju mos të keni simptome apo shenja të infektimit e cila tregohet nga analiza pozitive e gjakut. Nëse nuk trajtohet mund të zhvillohet në sifilis simptomatik të vonshëm. Kjo zakonisht zhvillohet pasë 10 viteve apo më gjatë. Kjo mund të ndikojë në zemër dhe mundësisht sistemin nervor.

Nëse tretmani për sifilis jipet gjatë fazës jo aktive infektimi mund të shërohet. Megjithatë, nëse dëmi ka ndodh në zemër dhe sistem nervor para tretmanit kjo nuk mund të jetë e pakthyeshme.
Si barrtet sifilisi

Sifilisi mund të barrtet nga:

    * gjatë marrëdhënieve seksuale me dikend që është i infektuar
    * nëna shtatëzanë në foshnjen e palindur

Ku mund të gjeni ndihmë

    * Në klinikën seksuale lokale nga Shërbimet Shëndetsore Kombëtare (NHS). Në Britani të Madhe ju mund ti gjeni hollësirat për klinikën tuaj të afërt në librin e adresave (phone book) nën pjesën për mejkësi gjenito urinare (GUM) për sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale (STD) apo për sëmundje veneriale (VD). Apo ju mund të telefononi spitalin tuaj lokal dhe kërkoni informata për klinikë speciale. Në këtë fletushë nën pjesën ‘ndihmë dhe këshilla’ ku mund të gjeni uebfaqe me informata për klinikat më të afërta.

Ju mund të merrni tretmane, këshilla falas dhe në mirëbesim. Ju mund të shkoni në çfardo klinike çdokund në shtet. Ju nuk keni nevojë të shkoni në klinikën lokale dhe nuk ka nevojë të keni referoheni nga mjeku juaj i përgjithshëm. Klinikat seksuale që nuk janë nga Shërbimet Shëndetsore Kombëtare (NHS) ndonjherë ndodh që nuk mund të ofrojnë shërbime të plota të cialt janë në dispozicion nga klinikat seksuale nga Shërbimet Shëndetsore Kombëtare NHS.

    * nga mjeku juaj i përgjithshëm (GP)
    * Nëse jetoni në Britani të Madhe vizitoni uebfaqen www.playingsafely.co.uk për informata të klinikave.

Nëse jetoni në Shtete të Bashkuara të Amerikës vizitoni uebfaqen www.unspeakable.com/locator/index.jsp.
Analizat për Sifilis

Në klinikë zakonisht analizat në vijim bëhen:

    * Merret gjaku
    * Nëse keni pezmatim një epruvetë me lëng nga pezmatimi merret dhe shikohet nën mikroskop
    * Organet gjenitale dhe trupi në tërësi egzaminihet nga mjeku
    * Disa mostra merren duke përdor pambuk nga çdo pezmatim
    * Femrat egzaminohen brenda në organe gjenitale
    * Urina duhet të jipet

Asnjëra nga këto analiza nuk shkaktojnë dhimbje mirëpo ndonjherë mund të jenë të pa këndshme.

Ju mund ti bëni analizat menjëherë pasi që mendoni që keni ra në kontakt me sifilis.
Dignoza dhe tretmani

Mostrat e marra gjatë egzaminimit dërgohen në laborator për testim dhe rezultati vjen pasë një jave.

Nëse ju jeni të infektuar me sifilis mund të kërkohet nga ju që të takoheni me këshillëtar shëndetsor i cili/a do të spjegojë për infektim dhe përgjigjet pytjeve tuaja. Këshillëtarët shëndetsor do të ju pyes edhe për partnerin-ët tuaj kështu që edhe ata të i bëjnë analizat dhe të marrin tretman nëse është e nevojshme.

Nëse dyshohet që jeni të infektuar në fazat e para të sifilisit ju duhet ti shmangeni seksit oral, vagjinal dhe anal. Ju poashtu nuk duhet të keni asnjë lloj seksi që bjen në kontakt me ju dhe partnerin tuaj dhe pezmatimet apo skuqjet përderisa e kompletoni tretmanin. Tretmani për sifilis zakonisht zgjat 2 javë me injeksione penicilini apo në disa raste tableta apo kapsulla antibiotiki.

Nëse jeni alergjik në antibiotik apo nëse ka shansa që jeni shtatëzënë është me rëndsi të i tregoni mjekut. Është me rëndsi ta kompletoni tretmanin. Nëse për ndonjë arsye i ndërpreni antibiotikët është e nevojshme të ia filloni ta kompletoni një tretman tjetër antibiotikëve. Pasi që e kompletoni tretmanin ju duhet të vazhdoni ta vizitoni klinikën rregullisht për analiza të gjakut.
Shtatëzania dhe sifilisi

Në Britani të Madhe çdo nëne shtatëzanë i ofrohet analiza e sifilisit kur ato vizitojnë klinikën antenatale. Nëse ato janë të infektuara tretmani ju ofrohet dhe nuk ka ndonjë rrezik për foshnjen e palindur. Nëse nëna nuk e merr tretmanin ajo mund ta barrt infeksionin. Në disa raste mund të shkaktojë abortim spontan apo fëmija mund të lind i/e vdekur.

Atëherë kur sifilisi trajtohet me sukses nuk kthehet përveq nëse infektoheni prapë nga dikush. Megjithatë analiza e gjakut do të tregojë pozitiv (p.sh. nëse ju nevojitet për arsye imigracioni). E merrni çertifikatën e tretmanit në klikë që spjegon për tretmanin tuaj.

Mos harroni pas tretmanit përdorimi i kondomave gjatë seksit e redukon rrezikun e infektimit apo barrtjen e sëmundjeve të barrtura seksualisht.

"Multikulti"

----------


## DI_ANA

> Pupupupupupupupu me gjithe keto gjera DI_ANA na fute friken.
> Ska me mardhenie per 1 Muaj.


Mendoj per te miren e popullit derman!Lol... :perqeshje: 
Po lere ti aman se ti e ke tamam grune :perqeshje:  po eshte per ata qe mendojne me "seks" dhe jo me tru!Dhe qe ta dish ti,qe e di shume mire biles,ka shume te tilla dhe te tille!
Kujdes derman se mos tradheto grune...e shef ce te gjen?!lol
Il_Santo me ka shku mendja me ndrru profesion....lol

Respekte

----------


## IL__SANTO

DI_ANA po edhe neve qe mendojme me Tru prap Seks bejme.    :buzeqeshje: 


Po e tradhtova do i bej analizat me pare asaj tjetres te pakten te jem i Sigurt.    :perqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

Sëmundjet seksualisht të transmetueshme (Sexually Transmitted Diseases)

Sëmundjet ngjitëse seksuale janë sëmundje që ngjiten nga kontakti trupor gjatë marrëdhënieve seksuale. Këto shkaktohen nga viruset, bakteret dhe parazitët. Këto po ashtu njihen si infektime ngjitëse seksuale apo me emrin e vjetër Sëmundje Veneriane. Ekzistojnë 25 lloje të sëmundjeve ngjitëse seksuale. Këto të gjitha kanë të përbashkët faktin që të gjitha ngjiten nga marrëdhëniet seksuale duke përfshirë seksin vaginal, anal dhe oral. Çdo njeri që është seksualisht aktiv mund të jetë në rrezik prej sëmundjeve ngjitëse seksuale. Disa prej sëmundjeve mund të kenë simptoma si: shkarkesë nga organet gjenitale, dhembje kur urinojnë, ënjtje dhe inpoflamim në organe gjenitale. Shumë sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale si Klamidia, nuk shfaqin simptoma. Për këtë shkak rekomandohet të bëni kontrollin e shëndetit seksual, t’i bëni analizat për sëmundje ngjitëse seksuale nëse mendoni se jeni në rrezik. Ndonjëherë mund të kalojë kohë e gjatë deri në shfaqjen e simptomave, kështu që ju mund infektoni dikë gjatë kësaj kohe. Prandaj është e nevojshme të bëni analizat dhe të merrni trajtimin e duhur. Nëse jeni në marrëdhënie me partner dhe është vërtetuar se keni sëmundje ngjitëse, kjo nuk do të thotë se ai/ajo ka pasur marrëdhënie seksuale me dikë tjetër. Simptomat e sëmundjeve ngjitëse seksuale mund të shfaqen me muaj pas infektimit.

Simptomat
- Kruajtje rreth gjenitaleve
- Ethe
- Gjëndra të fryra
- Dhimbje barku
- Djegie gjatë urinimit
- Dhimbje gjatë kryerjes së marrëdhënieve

----------


## DI_ANA

Gonorrea (Gonorrhea)
Gonorrea është sëmundje seksualisht e transmetueshme, e cila shkaktohet nga bakteri i quajtur Neiser gonore. Këto lloj bakteresh mund të kalohen nga një person tek një tjetër gjatë aktivitetit seksual (vaginal, oral) kur infeksioni kalon nga zverku, në vaginë e më pas në tubin e urinës. Nëse nuk trajtohet infeksioni i gonorreas mund të përhapet në mënyrë të shpejtë në një pjesë të traktit riprodhues  dhe shkakton në shumë raste inflamacion të prostatës dhe inflamacion të testikujve kjo tek burrat, ndërsa tek femrat sëmundje të ndryshme të legenit. Gonorrea gjithashtu shkakton inflamacion të anusit dhe zorrës së trashë, veçanërisht tek njerëzit që praktikojnë seksin anal. Nëse nuk trajtohet, gonorrea përhapet më pas në pjesë të tjera të trupit, të tilla si sistemi i qarkullimit të gjakut, jep ethe pa shkak në trupin e njeriut, bakteret mund të përhapen gjithashtu edhe në sy, tek fëmijët, nëse nëna është shtatzënë, e shumë të tjera si këto. Shumë njerëz të cilët janë të infektuar me këtë sëmundje, mund të ndodhë të mos kenë asnjë simptomë. Gratë madje janë më të pritura të mos kenë simptoma sesa meshkujt. Në rastet kur sëmundja shkakton simptoma të “dukshme” atëherë ato shfaqen 10 ditë pas atit seksual me një person të infektuar. Meshkujt mund ta zbulojnë këtë sëmundje gjatë urinimit, gjatë këtij procesi ata kanë shqetësime, kruarje, skuqje. Ndërsa femrat kanë probleme në zorrën e trashë.

Blerina Kaca, Elberta Spaho

----------


## DI_ANA

Hepatiti A, si të mbrohemi në ditët e nxehta

• Stina e nxehtë që po afron shton riskun për shfaqjen e hepatitit A. Kjo për shkak të temperaturave të larta dhe mungesës së kushteve higjieno-sanitare që janë më të theksuara gjatë stinës së verës. 

AIDA MALAJ

Mënyra më e shpeshtë e transmetimit është nëpërmjet ujit të pijshëm, prandaj sëmundja merr lehtë përmasat e epidemisë. Në një intervistë për "Panorama", mjekja infeksioniste, Alma Hoxhaj, shpjegon se cilët janë faktorët e riskut dhe si mund të mbrohesh nga kjo sëmundje gjatë verës:
Doktoreshë, është e vërtetë që gjatë stinës së verës shtohet rreziku për shfaqjen e hepatitit A?
Hepatiti A është një infeksion viral sistemik që prek kryesisht mëlçinë, duke shkaktuar dëmtime inflamatore dhe shkaktohet nga virusi i hepatitit A. Grimca virale e ruan aftësinë infektuese në temperatura mbi 60 gradë për një kohë të gjatë në gjak, si dhe është mjaft rezistentë ndaj klorinimit. Në fakt ky lloj hepatiti mund të jetë i pranishëm gjatë gjithë vitit, por gjatë verës shtohet incidenca për shkak të temperaturave të larta dhe mungesës së kushteve higjieno-sanitare etj., që janë shkaktarët e shfaqjes së kësaj sëmundjeje.
Si transmetohet infeksioni nga virusi i hepatit A?
I vetmi burim infeksioni është njeriu i sëmurë, i cili eliminon virusin në mjedisin e jashtëm me materialet fekale. Rruga kryesore e transmetimit është ajo fekalo-orale dhe favorizohet nga kushtet e këqija higjieno-sanitare. Përhapja kryhet kryesisht nëpërmjet ujit të infektuar nga fekalet, por edhe nga përdorimi i perimeve, zarzavateve që nuk i nënshtrohen përpunimit termik ose që nuk pastrohen mirë si dhe nga akulloret ose ushqimet e përgatitura me ujë të pazier ose me ujë të ndotur.
Si shfaqet sëmundja?
Sëmundja ka një periudhë inkubacioni 15-50 ditë, e cila është dhe periudha preikterike. Në këtë fazë karakteristikë e klinikës janë çrregullimet dispeptike si: pështjellim, mungesë oreksi, të vjella, dhimbje në hipokondrin e djathtë, të cilat mund të stimulojnë kolikën bilare dhe në këtë fazë është shumë e lehtë të ngatërrohet me sëmundje gastro-intestinale. Shenja kryesore në këtë fazë është edhe atralgjia (dhimbje e kyçeve dhe kockave), e cila ngatërrohet me artitin reumatizmal akut ose artritin reumatoid. Dhimbjet e kyçeve janë simetrike dhe zakonisht të artikulacioneve të vogla. Ndonjëherë mund të kemi edhe temperaturë 37.5-38.5 gradë celsius, e cila mund të shoqërohet me dhimbje koke, atralgji, diarre etj. Periudha ikterike është faza që pason. Gjatë kësaj periudhe kemi shfaqjen e ikterit, me sklera dhe lëkurë me intensitet të ndryshëm. Në këtë fazë kemi dekolorim të feçeve dhe urinë të errët etj.
Çfarë këshillash mund të jepni për parandalimin e këtij hepatiti gjatë stinës së verës?
Në vija të përgjithshme, këshillat janë ato që do të rekomandoheshin dhe gjatë gjithë vitit. Kështu që fillimisht, fakti që kjo është sëmundje që transmetohet me rrugë fekal-orale, përmirësimi i kushteve higjieno-sanitare është masa e parë parandaluese. Në kushtet e vendit tonë, është e domosdoshme zierja e ujit të pijshëm dhe përdorimi sa më pak i ushqimeve që shiten në rrugë ose në kushte higjieno-sanitare jo të rregullta. Po ashtu është e domosdoshme të tregohet kujdes në konsumimin e akulloreve gjatë stinës së verës, që mund të prodhohen apo ruhen në kushte jo të përshtatshme higjienike. Përdoret dhe imunoprofileksia aktive, vaksina kundër hepatit A që i nënshtrohen personat e rrezikuar ata që nuk kanë kaluar hepatitin A, që janë në zona endemike dhe që kanë pasur kontakt me të sëmurë me hepatit A.

Shenjat

• dobësi dhe këputje trupore;

• të përziera dhe të vjella;

• dhimbje barku në zonën e mëlçisë;

• temperaturë;

• diarre;

• feçe në ngjyrë të bardhë;

• urinë e errët;

• zverdhje e lëkurës

• dhimbje kyçesh etj


Marre nga "Panorama"

----------


## DI_ANA

Si mund të mbrohesh nga hepatiti E

• Hepatiti E është një sëmundje inflamatore e mëlçisë, e cila mund të përhapet shumë lehtë nëpërmjet ujit të pijshëm dhe ushqimeve të kontaminuar. 

AIDA MALAJ

Kjo formë hepatiti është shumë e ngjashme me atë A, por ka një specifikë, sepse mund të krijojë probleme madhore me dëmtime të mëdha të mëlçisë te gratë. Në një intervistë për “Panorama”, mjekja gastro-hepatologe, Edlira Elezaj (Ibra), shpjegon se si shfaqet, cilët janë faktorët e riskut dhe si mund të mbrohesh nga kjo sëmundje:
Si transmetohet hepatiti E dhe çfarë veçorish ka ky lloj hepatiti?
Hepatiti E ngjason shumë me atë A, për shkak të mënyrës së transmetimit. Kjo bëhet kryesisht me rrugët fetal orale, veçse virusi E ka një specifikë, sepse mund të krijojë probleme madhore me dëmtime të mëdha të mëlçisë te gratë shtatzëna. Këta pacientë që kalojnë këtë infeksion nuk kanë risk për të kaluar në kronicizim, por ekziston risku për të bërë format e rënda.
Infeksioni transmetohet duke pirë ujë apo ngrënë ushqime të ndotura me materiale fekale që përmbajnë virusin. Pasi gëlltitet, virusi që përthithet nga stomaku arrin në mëlçi nëpërmjet gjakut dhe riprodhohet në qeliza hepatike. Ushqimet “më të rrezikshme” janë frutat e detit të kontaminuar, që konsumohen të gjalla dhe perimet e paziera dhe të palara mirë.
Sa është periudha e inkubacionit?
Periudha e inkubacionit është 15-60 ditë me një mesatare prej rreth 40 ditësh.
Si shfaqet, çfarë ankesash shfaq i sëmuri?
Simptomat karakteristike janë: ikteri (zverdhja), dobësi e përgjithshme, temperaturë, dhimbje ambdominale dhe dhimbje kockash.
Kush preket më shpesh, cilat grupmosha?
Ky lloj hepatiti është vënë re se është më i shpeshtë te grupmoshat e mëdha, sesa te fëmijët.
Si është ecuria e sëmundjes?
Sëmundja e shkaktuar nga virusi E është e lehtë dhe nuk shkakton infeksion kronik, por te gratë shtatzëna nuk janë të pakta rastet e formave fulminante.
Si trajtohet ky lloj hepatiti?
Nuk ekziston ndonjë terapi specifike për këtë sëmundje. Terapia bazohet në trajtimin simptomatik (antipiretik) dhe në mënyrën e ushqyerjes. Ushqimi duhet të jetë i pasur në kalori, me kripë, normalisht me yndyrna bimore dhe jo pikante. Gjithashtu duhet të mbahen parasysh rregullat higjieno-sanitare, si për të gjitha sëmundjet infektive.
Si mund të parandalohet shfaqja e këtij hepatiti?
Për këtë formë hepatiti nuk ka vaksinë. Kështu që parandalimi bazohet në respektimin e normave të zakonshme higjieno-sanitare. Duke shmangur kështu konsumimin e ujit dhe ushqimeve që mund të jenë të kontaminuara. Kështu duhet treguar shumë kujdes në konsumimin e perimeve dhe prodhimeve të detit të palara apo të pagatuara mirë. Masë parandalimi tjetër është konsumimi i ujit të dezinfektuar dhe shmangia e kontaktit me personat e infektuar.

rreziku

Faktorët e riskut

 ushqyerja me ushqime të gjalla ose që nuk janë gatuar mirë;

 konsumimi i perimeve të gjalla dhe të palara mirë;

 nëse pini ujë që vjen nga burime të pasigurta nga pikëpamja mikrobiologjike;

 nëse laheni në zona të ndotura me fekale;

 nëse nuk respektoni masat higjienike.

"Panorama"

----------


## DI_ANA

Disa informacione për sëmdundjet ngjitëse seksuale më të shpeshta.

Çka është HIV?

Shkurtesë e cila rrjedhë nga gjuha angleze dmth Human Immunodeficiency Virus -virusi njerëzor i cili dëmton sistemin e imunitetit. Është virusi që e shkakton Aids apo Sidën siq njihet tek ne. HIV e dëmton sistemin imun në trup dhe personi me virus është i pambrojtur nga disa infektime. Personi i/e cili/a është HIV pozitiv nuk do të thotë se vuan nga Aids. Mund të shkojnë vite të tëra deri sa HIV ta dëmton sistemin imun dhe personi të sëmuret. Gjatë kësaj kohe personi me HIV pozitiv mund të jetojë me shëndet të mirë me vite të tëra pa zhvilluar Aids.
Çka është AIDS (SIDA)?

AIDS rrjedh nga gjuha angleze Acquired Immunodefficiency Sindrom apo SIDA qe rrjedh nga gjuha frenge Syndrome d’Immuno Déficience Acquise. Nga të dy emrat kuptohet se AIDS është sindromi i fituar nga virusi i cili dëmton sistemin e immunitetit. AIDS është një kolekcion i infektimeve dhe kancereve të ralla që njerëzve me HIV pozitiv mund të ju zhvillohen. Nëse një person me HIV sëmuret me njërën nga këto sëmundje të veçanta atëherë do të thotë se vuan nga AIDS. Shumë nga këto organizma që i shkaktojnë këto sëmundje janë mjaft të zakonshme dhe relativisht të padëmshme për personat me imunitet të shëndosh. Megjithatë, te personat me imunitet të dëmtuar keqësisht mund të shkaktojnë sëmundje serioze dhe vdekje.
Si infektohen njerëzit me HIV?

Katër mënyrat kryesore për tu infektuar me HIV janë:

    *
      Duke pasur marrëdhënie seksuale vaginale dhe anale pa përdorim të kondomit me dikend që është i/e infektuar me HIV
    *
      Duke marrë drogë me pajisje të injeksioneve që është e kontaminuar me gjak të infektuar
    *
      Foshnjet gjatë shtatëzanisë nga nënat e infektuara me HIV, gjatë lindjes apo ushqimit me gji.
    *
      Me injeksion apo transfuzionit me gjak nga personi i infektuar 

HIV nuk ngjitet nga kontaktet sociale ditore si:

    *
      puthjeve në faqe, prekjeve, përqafimeve, takimi me duar
    *
      larja në pishinë, nga nevojtoret, enët, lugët/pirunët apo ushimet që pregaditen nga personi i infektuar me HIV
    *
      kollitja, teshja apo lotët, kafshimet e insekteve apo kafshëve. 

Marrëdhëniet seksuale

Ju mund të infektoheni me HIV dhe infektime të tjera seksuale nëse keni marrëdhënie seksuale vaginale apo anale pa përdor kondom me dikend që është i infektuar. Kondomi ju jap mbrojtje efektive kundër HIV nëse keni marrëdhënie seksuale. Kondomat poashtu mund të ju mbrojnë kundër infektimeve të tjera seksuale poashtu edhe shtatëzanive të padashura.


Droga

Ju mund të infektoheni me HIV dhe me viruse të tjera të gjakut si Hepatitin C nëse merrni drog dhe i ndani gjilëpërat dhe shiringat me të tjerët. Nëse merrni drogë përdorni gjilpërë dhe shiringë të papërdoruar çdo herë dhe mos i ndani me të tjerët.


Shtatëzania

Nëse jeni shtatëzanë dhe jeni të infektuar me HIV, kujdesi i përshtatshëm para, gjatë dhe pas lindjes mund të zvogëlojë rrezikun e transmetimit të HIV në fëmijën tuaj 20 përqind në deri në një përqind. Për ta zvogëluar mundësin e transmetimit të HIV ju mund të:

    *
      merrni tretman me medikamente kundër HIV gjatë shtatëzanisë
    *
      Lindni foshnjen me operacion
    *
      ta ushqeni fëmijën me shishe nëse është e mundhsme sepse është e vërtetuar që ka mundsi 10 përqind që HIV mund të kalojë nga qumshti i nënës 

Dhënja dhe marrja e gjakut

Dhënja e gjakut në Britani të Madhe është e sigurt. Të gjitha pajisjet janë të sterilizuara dhe përdoren vetëm njëherë. Të gjitha prodhimet, organet dhe indet për transplantim analizohen për antitrupat e HIV. Prodhimet e gjakut poashtu trajtohen nxehësitje për të shkatruar HIV. Kështu që tani për tani rreziku për tu infektuar nga HIV nga transfuzioni i gjakut në Britani të Madhe është i papërfillshëm.


Analiza e HIV

Diagnoza e HIV zakonisht bëhet me analizë të gjakut, që njihet si analizë për antitrupa të HIV apo analizë e HIV. Kur bëhet kjo analizë kërkohen antitrupa të formuar nga sistemi imun nëse HIV është prezent. Kur një person infektohet nga HIV mund të shkojë deri në tre muaj që sistemi i imunitetit të prodhojë mjaft antitrupa për tu lajmruar në gjak. Kjo periudhë quhet periudhë tremujorshe apo serokonverzion. Nëse antitrupat gjinden në gjak, rezultati i analizës njihet si pozitiv. Kjo do të thotë se personi është HIV pozitiv. Nëse antitrupat nuk gjinden rezultati i analizës njihet si negativ. Kjo do të thotë që personi është HIV negativ, përderisa analiza është bërë pas periudhës tre mujorshe.


Tretmanet e HIV

Terapia kundër HIV është tretman me ilaqe që e sulmojnë HIV. Këto ilaqe ndërprejnë mënyrën e shumimit të virusit brenda qelizave njërëzore, por këto ilaqe nuk mund ta shkatërrojnë virusin krejtësisht. Ilaqet kundër HIV zakonisht përshkruhen në kombinim të tri apo më shumë lloje të ilaqeve. Kjo quhet terapi kombinuese apo terapi me aktivitet të lartë antiretrovirale (Highly Active Antiretrovral Therapy, HAART). Qysh nga viti 1996 kur është prezentuar, kjo terapi është vërtetuar se është efektive për ta kontrolluar HIV dhe ta vonojë fillimin e Aids për shumë njerëz mirëpo jo të gjithë. Tretmanet ju kanë ndihmuar shumë njerëzve por ilaqet kanë kundërindikacione që ndonjëherë mund të jenë serioze. Kjo mund të bëjë vështirë të vazhdohet me tretmane dhe mund të ketë reagim të tretmaneve të komplikuar që njerëzit duhet ta vazhdojnë. Këto vështërsi për të vazhduar me ilaqe mund të thotë se tretmani mund të dështojë. Poashtu sa më gjatë që merren këto tretmane mundësi të dështojnë janë më të larta. Tretmanet dështojnë kur HIV i reziston ilaqet që merren. Kur një kombinim dështon, një kombinim tjetër i ilaqeve duhet të merret, por sa më shumë që tretmanet dështojnë më vështirë është që të gjindet kombinim i sukseshëm.


A ka ilaqe që mund ta parandalojnë infektimin e HIV?

Tani për tani nuk ka vaksinë që e prandalon infektimin e HIV dhe ende nuk ka shërim për Aids. Vaksinat eksperimentale janë duke u hulumtuar por ende nuk ka ndikim për vaksinë efektive në të ardhmen.



marrë nga nat.org.uk

----------


## DI_ANA

...................................

----------


## angmokio

Shume flm Diana per keto informacione.

Ne nje nga hadithet e profetit Muhamed a.s thuhet se nje prej shenjave te kijametit do te jete shtimi i semundjeve seksualisht te transmetueshme.

----------

